# Accessory Wiring Help



## jongrill (Jan 25, 2017)

Good morning,



I am trying to figure out how to wire some accessories on my new small layout and have some questions on how to go about wiring everything together.



First and foremost, I have a MTH Z1000 power brick with an accessory port on it. I know I need some way of distributing the power form that port and I was looking at the MTH 50-1014 12 port terminal block. Is this what I would need to distribute the power? Is there another product you would recommend?



From there, I have a few buildings with lights, a MTH Realtrax ITAD, and a MTH Modern Crossing Signal I would like to wire up. I am fine with the wiring, what I am wondering is what brand and type of wire you all use? Can I use the regular Atlas colored wire or is there something else I should be using?





Thanks!

Jon


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You could use the MTH terminal block, but you don’t have to. In fact, you may not want the MTH block if you want to switch the accessories separately. Any barrier terminal block will work. Here is just one example. Any wire will work for accessories. I generally use 18 gauge lamp cord, but smaller wire can be used if the accessory does not require too much power.

https://www.amazon.com/Position-Ter...&sr=1-1&keywords=barrier+screw+terminal+block


----------



## jongrill (Jan 25, 2017)

Lehigh74 said:


> You could use the MTH terminal block, but you don’t have to. In fact, you may not want the MTH block if you want to switch the accessories separately. Any barrier terminal block will work. Here is just one example. Any wire will work for accessories. I generally use 18 gauge lamp cord, but smaller wire can be used if the accessory does not require too much power.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Position-Ter...&sr=1-1&keywords=barrier+screw+terminal+block



How would you wire to those blocks? Where would you purchase your wire?


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Depending on how much power your accessories are using you might need an MTH Z-750 for accessory power, that is a 75 watt MTH transformer.
The MTH Z-1000 has a 6 amp circuit breaker installed inside from the factory. I use my Z-1000 for my MTH Reading Lines T-1(4-8-4), PS-2 steam engine with DCS base.

Since my layout has four tracks on the lower level I use a lot of transformer power. The upper level has a dual control transformer. Also have a separate transformer(small watt, around 40 or 50 watt) for lighting on each level. 

Lee Fritz


----------



## jongrill (Jan 25, 2017)

phillyreading said:


> Depending on how much power your accessories are using you might need an MTH Z-750 for accessory power, that is a 75 watt MTH transformer.
> The MTH Z-1000 has a 6 amp circuit breaker installed inside from the factory. I use my Z-1000 for my MTH Reading Lines T-1(4-8-4), PS-2 steam engine with DCS base.
> 
> Since my layout has four tracks on the lower level I use a lot of transformer power. The upper level has a dual control transformer. Also have a separate transformer(small watt, around 40 or 50 watt) for lighting on each level.
> ...


I doubt I'll need a second transformer. I have a single track, one locomotive railroad that uses a DCS Remote (for now). Even when I upgrade to a TIU and WiFi module I'll only ever have room for two locomotives at a time on the rails and only one running at a time. Townhouse model railroad at its finest!


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

jongrill said:


> I doubt I'll need a second transformer. I have a single track, one locomotive railroad that uses a DCS Remote (for now). Even when I upgrade to a TIU and WiFi module I'll only ever have room for two locomotives at a time on the rails and only one running at a time. Townhouse model railroad at its finest!


With the full DCS set-up I have I can run 2 or 3 trains on the same track with the same remote control unit. I paid around $300.00 for my DCS base and control unit, then upgraded it at a hobby shop in Miami FL. Also using 2 AIU units with my DCS for switch controlling.
You may not think so but if you go with 2 trains I recommend a second transformer or at least one transformer per track.

Lee Fritz


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, I don't use newer stuff, but for lights and crossing signals I use speaker wire. I'm not sure of the power demand of the itad. I usually have a small cheap o transformer for my lights, but my layout was 2 peices of plywood with lights everywhere. I liked that I could dim the lights as nessessary


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

jongrill said:


> How would you wire to those blocks? Where would you purchase your wire?


You should be able to find all you need at one of the big box hardware stores (Lowes, Home depot). They have wire, terminal blocks, spade connectors, crimping tools, wire ties, etc.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I use a lamp cord 14-16 gauge stranded wire from transformer to acme terminal panels number 416. They are spring loaded and work real good. Just depress spring put wire in and let go.

http://modelrailroader.net/sup_acme.php


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I purchase most of my wire at Home Depot because they sell by the foot in some cases and they carry the bi-color speaker wire I like to use. In general I look for common wire sizes and types to keep the price down. I also like to use wide color variations to make it easier to distinguish when I'm lying on my back under the layout.
Here is my list of recommended wire:

14 gauge stranded in various colors for power mains.
18 gauge stranded bi-color speaker wire for track power feeds
22 gauge stranded bi-color speaker wire for accessories and lights
4-wire thermostat wire for accessories
2-wire bell wire for switches.

Here is a link to a video I made showing my wiring best practices and how to use Tap Splices.


----------



## jongrill (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! A trip to Home Depot is planned for tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Where in my are you? Lots of people on here from there


----------

